# POULAN PRO BVM200FE BLOWER High Speed Spec?



## Rein (Nov 16, 2022)

I've restored this curb find blower and want to adjust the carb to factory spec. I managed to find the Idle speed (3700) in the Husqvarna GBV345 manual (it's the same machine - also Craftsman and maybe McCulloch) but the high speed setting isn't mentioned. I found another manual for an Husqvarna blower that's 3cc larger than this one's 25cc. The high end speed is listed at 8600, which seems about 1K too high, but I really have no idea if that's typical for blowers in this class.

I'm aware I can tune it by ear, backing off from the highest available speed a bit for engine safety, but I really want to know what the factory spec is.

thx


----------

